# what to mount ground throws on??



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

what can i make or use to mount my caboose 202 ground throws?

I think some use just cork? but i used ws road bed for my track road bed.

What can i use for (wooden ties) or could i glue 2 ties together for mounting ground throws on?

What did you guys use for your ground throws?


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I have my ground throws mounted on a small piece of cork. Any solid material would work. The key is making the ground throw even with the turnout so if you have roadbed the throw needs to be up on something to be even.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I would think that WS road bed would be too soft for a ground throw. Try a piece of cork roadbed or a small square of thin plywood even. That should do the trick. Pete


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Try a little flat piece of sheet metal attached with clear silicone...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Now there's a great idea. Good work Choo and thanks for posting. Pete


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

It looks like i can choose how long i want the arm of the switch where the ground throw attaches too, if that is even the right word of what its called.
the turnout has 2 different holes one closer to the rails then the next one further to outside. Whats the reason behind that? Im guessing i make it whatever length i want where the ground throw attaches to.

Btw i do have the right size does drill bit that fits that little round peice that would attach to the turnout, so im guessing i cut that black peice down then drill hole and attach ground throw?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Farther away from the switch is *always* better. You can never have too much clearance.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

joed2323 said:


> It looks like i can choose how long i want the arm of the switch where the ground throw attaches too, if that is even the right word of what its called.
> the turnout has 2 different holes one closer to the rails then the next one further to outside. Whats the reason behind that? Im guessing i make it whatever length i want where the ground throw attaches to.
> 
> Btw i do have the right size does drill bit that fits that little round peice that would attach to the turnout, so im guessing i cut that black peice down then drill hole and attach ground throw?


That's affirmative.


----------



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

Good thread, guys! Help me understand how you attach the throw to the roadbed. I've been screwing around with my Caboose throws for a few days and I can't figure out the best method. 

I've tried glue (from the base of the throw to the cork roadbed), brads (through the tiny holes in the throw. Neither method seems to work very well...probably operator error!

Anyway, I'd appreciate some ideas on how you guys do it! Thanks!!!


----------



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

*Ground Throws*

Just bought a few Caboose Industries ground throws. Any tips on how to fasten these to my layout? 

I've tried installing on top of some cork roadbed with brad nails (can't seem to hammer them in) and white glue (just won't stick when thrown). Little success with either method.

Suggestions welcomed!!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

A spot of latex caulking under the base will stick it to the cork and still be removable later on without any damage!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jay,

I merged your question above with our other recent thread. Same subject matter ... best to have everything in one place.

TJ


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Those look really good, can they be operated remotely?


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

*Colour Scheme*

Is the colour scheme(red/green) as simple as the green point in the direction of the throw? 
might seem like a dumb question but I just want to make sure.

And What do they mean by rigid and spring loaded. I bought the 103r, but I don't see a need to build a spring.

Thanks
Ren


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Green showing (as viewed from engine) means mainline route indicated. Red showing means diverging route indicated. It allowed the Engineer to see from a distance which way the switch was thrown.


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

thanks. 
Caboose replied as well, nice to see that.
They gave me some info on the rigid vs spring. They said the rigid has a tendacy to break if you use a code 83 track, the code 100 is more forgiving and therefore might not notice the difference. So I'm off to buy a spring loaded one.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use the Spring loaded ones on Code100 and love them. Anywhere I can easily reach I use manual throws.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Mounting caboose ground-throw: I have used very small screws (and filled the screw head slot with CA and painted over the head. If you looking at mounting them on a foam surface, I have used GOOP with great success. I was concerned about the twisting movement and the strength of any glue.......have had no problems with the ground-throws staying in place.


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

I Tacky Glued mine to cork over foam. Long ago, I used track nails to hold them in Homasote.


----------

